# Insert weight ?



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Easton/ Beman HIT inserts ... 16 grains
Beman ICS inserts... 21 grains
Carbon force Radial X-Weave inserts ...12 grains
CX Thunderstorm inserts ...11 grains
CX Type 1 & 2 inserts.... 11, and 11.5 grains
Eastom HP inserts ...23 grains
Waston RPS HP ST series inserts....18 grains
Easton Micro-lite series CB inserts....10 grains
Easton CB insert....21 grains
Easton FatBoy inserts..... 40 grains
Easton ACC & Redline inserts... 9 grains
GT & Vapor .246 inserts ....14.8 grains



Hope this helps.


----------

